# How much mass is realistic?



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Question am 32, 6ft, presently weigh 92kg. 3 years ago was 79 kg am pleased with what added some fat but mostly muscle.. Pleased but I want more!! I was wondering what is a realistic target? Am aiming for 95kg but can see the same happening again and me wanting more. Is the plateau different for everyone and has anyone with a similar experience hit it and overcome it??


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Increase calories so you gain more I'd start with pwo and breakfast


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Plateau will be determine by genetics.

Everyone has a different genetic maximum muscle potential (assuming natural).


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

you're right about wanting more. I always dreamed of hitting 14 stone at a reasonable level of fat. As soon as I hit that though, my aim changed to 15 stone, which will probably change to 16 when/if I hit that.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You can get some idea with this

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/whats-my-genetic-muscular-potential.html

It has a lot to do with bone structure, someone with large thick bones should be able to put on more mass that someone with a small bone structure. It's not going to be exact but gives a rough idea.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IMO perfection is a ever moving target.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

monkeybiker said:


> You can get some idea with this
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/whats-my-genetic-muscular-potential.html
> 
> It has a lot to do with bone structure, someone with large thick bones should be able to put on more mass that someone with a small bone structure. It's not going to be exact but gives a rough idea.


This, was going to post. Excellent article.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

The second you reach your target you should be aiming for another one mate. You should have short term and long term goals, and you should make the long term goal less realistic. As you hit the achievable short term goals you gain motivation putting you closer towards your less realistic long term goal, so any progress towards it will still be great.

Solidcecil makes a great point. I guess you could always be a bit more cut or have a higher lbm. Just set yourself targets mate and see what happens. Aim for a stone in 6months of lean and see where it takes you

Good luck bud


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and the article reference. I know there are no easy answers but is helpful to get advice from people who have been there!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Quick update on this one. I spent some time working through post on here and doing some more research and simply increased the protein in my diet. I have now added 7llbs in as many weeks up from 14 stone 7 to just over 15 stone (am 6ft) and feeling well pleased ( especially as I had a week off owing to man flu in the middle!) and now want more however am thinking my bulk may have to get a little cleaner! New target 15s 8llbs by beginning of June! Wish me luck!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

size is determined by 2 thing IMO, food, drugs and genetics

I think everyone can get to a very massive looking size if they work hard enough


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Dunno how true this is http://www.weightrainer.net/maximum_bodypred.html seems to be accurate


----------

